# Charged in hit-and-run accident



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

TK81 said:


> If you are referring to the original poster, he passed away a few years back.


Well geeze this is filled with all kinds of bad news wish I woulda breezed past it!

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

deagansdad1 said:


> Well geeze this is filled with all kinds of bad news wish I woulda breezed past it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


 https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/threads/hamilton-reef.670885/#post-7901723


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

2007 thread...Carbon Media rocks!

@MichiganAdmin


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

6Speed said:


> 2007 thread...Carbon Media rocks!
> 
> @MichiganAdmin


Looks like one of the people who was involved must have searched it and brought it up. 

As for HamiltonReef sorry to hear he passed away He seemed like a nice person.

From his obit, 
I never knew this. 

"Tom has done many great things in and around the community. In 1980 he put together an artificial fishing reef near the Muskegon Channel & Lake Michigan. It’s known as the Hamiltionreef. Tom is one of the founders and awarded a life member of the White Lake Area Sportsfishing Association. He has wrote and helped with many grants to better the community. One of the big projects was the Handicap Fishing Bridge over the White River at Covell Park in Whitehall."


----------

